# Availability of AMD Llano A8 APU based Laptops



## kg11sgbg (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems ,there are no presence or availability of *AMD Llano A8-35xx APU series based Laptops/Notebooks in India.*
Is this done deliberately?
Or are we the end countries to receive those laptop models,after 1year or so they are launched?
Any idea or news, Friends?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

We have got lappies with A6 34xx, but sadly not with 35xx.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 10, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> It seems ,there are no presence or availability of *AMD Llano A8-35xx APU series based Laptops/Notebooks in India.*
> Is this done deliberately?
> Or are we the end countries to receive those laptop models,after 1year or so they are launched?
> Any idea or news, Friends?



We are having just A6 notebooks here. No info of A8 as well as low end llano A4 also  

Asus X53TA around 28k & there is one model from HP


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Asus one is good but has bad build quality and not a good screen, keyboard and touchpad


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ To all.
How about this SAMSUNG LAPTOP ?

Well,admitting  that I am an AMD Fanboy.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait for Trinity. Arriving in June.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

^^Thanks ,ico.
But, bit  *sceptical* about "Trinity's" arrival in India on June...
The undercurrent of Intel's business malpractise and backdoor politics is very much predominant in India.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Trinity will come here. Llano (especially Laptop) had yield problems. Demand was high and AMD/GloFo were not able to produce sufficient. Perhaps the reason why Llano laptops remained available in selected markets only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Trinity will come here. Llano (especially Laptop) had yield problems. Demand was high and AMD/GloFo were not able to produce sufficient. Perhaps the reason why Llano laptops remained available in selected markets only.


Let and be your comments be praiseworthy to us,ico.
I am specially eager for the AMD Trinity based "Ultrathin's"(very best if an optical drive is included)arrival.
Well,presently AMD/GloFo are manufacturing enough Llano "APU's"(for Laptop also),but where is the market for India?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm too waiting for Llano 
but I guess waiting for trinity seems to be better option


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 17, 2012)

^Piyush,I am also waiting for "Trinity" APU based "Ultrathin" Laptops.Question is,will they be available in India by this year 2012?
Also,Intel's aggressive dominance and strategy(good+bad),could withold/postpone the market for AMD Trinity APU's...only time will tell.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Trinity will come here. Llano (especially Laptop) had yield problems. *Demand was high and AMD/GloFo were not able to produce sufficient*. Perhaps the reason why Llano laptops remained available in selected markets only.





> *Well,presently AMD/GloFo are manufacturing enough Llano "APU's"(for **Laptop also),but where is the market for India?*



This is from Hexus.net:Globalfoundries Celebrates Shipment of 250 Thousand 32nm/HKMG Wafers to AMD.



> “Early in 2011 we met significant challenges in early yield learning on 32nm HKMG. However, we made several organizational and operational changes in the second half of the year that led to a dramatic increase in production velocity and major breakthroughs in yield learning. *And since our 28nm technology uses the same HKMG implementation as 32nm, AMD and other customers will benefit greatly from our high-volume ramp of leading-edge APUs at 32nm,” said Ajit Manocha, chief exec of Globalfoundri**es*.




As,mentioned before,Intel must be behind for any "Foul Play",such that cheaper AMD Llano APU based laptops do not thrive in Indian markets,which would have lifted sales of Laptops(AMD) in volumes.
This is very understandable,that few customers with their money could go after Intel's ULTRABOOKS and premium branded Laptops and buy them,here in India.

Not everybody is a gamer,but majority being  rather movie and multi-media enthusiast,that would had been   purposefully solved by the availabilty of an AMD Llano/Trinity APU based notebook/laptop.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 24, 2012)

lets hope trinity is going to be available here...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2012)

^Thanks rajan...I am also emphasizing on the word "HOPE".


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 24, 2012)

In India, dealers are enough to pull out the foul play. Just how many fusion netbooks we've seen? I've seen one from samsung, 1 (that i know of) from Asus and another I think from either msi or acer- or maybe both. Maybe HP had one but that's about it. In India, dealers discourage it- unless they have a higher profit margin coupled with a channel meet full of booze and also a belly dancer- like how XFX did for the 7xxx series during their "official" launch.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 24, 2012)

Reason is present condition of forex market and whatever going on there in last 607 months. Nobody should be confident enough to import anything and extract reasonable profit out of it without raising the cost too much. If there situation were like July, 2011 or before that everything would have been available.

In simpler way, anyone remember the launch price of Intel 2nd gen processors in India? (except late 2700K) Just remember it and you will have your answer.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> In India, dealers are enough to pull out the foul play. Just how many fusion netbooks we've seen? I've seen one from samsung, 1 (that i know of) from Asus and another I think from either msi or acer- or maybe both. Maybe HP had one but that's about it. In India, dealers discourage it- unless they have a higher profit margin coupled with a channel meet full of booze and also a belly dancer- like how XFX did for the 7xxx series during their "official" launch.



You're exact to the point.That is why I honour your views,Sorcerer.I am not undermining Intel for its Technology,they are the true "STALWARTS" and World's No.1 in CPU and chipset,innovative computing Technology,etc..
But their way of Business tactics,influence,creation of bias,suppression of healthy competitive market environments,were the most discussed topics in this planet for a long time.I am not even discussing "Fanboyism" here,since everybody wants to get hands on a superior tech product...albeit,I mean to say the PURCHASING/BUYING capacity.Even in comparison to *Apples* and *Oranges*,both must co-exist in a market for people's *choice*.



d6bmg said:


> Reason is present condition of forex market and whatever going on there in last 607 months. Nobody should be confident enough to import anything and extract reasonable profit out of it without raising the cost too much. If there situation were like July, 2011 or before that everything would have been available.
> 
> In simpler way, anyone remember the launch price of Intel 2nd gen processors in India? (except late 2700K) Just remember it and you will have your answer.



d6bmg,my Friend why are Intel products being imported in MAJORITY TO the market?Everybody knows Intel's products are always PREMIUM when compared to that of AMD and others.
Then,do you think that the cost of Intel's products are lowered in the present forex market situation?
Isn't this a forceful market atmosphere,where one is left with no choice but to buy Intel's(Obviously better and best)products at premium?Isn't this a market dictatorship of some sort,where there will be a monopolistic determination without any choice of sort?


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Sadly, you didn't get to my point.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 25, 2012)

^Well,if I've misunderstood your point,please clarify  d6bmg.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 25, 2012)

Again, remember the introduction price if Intel 2nd gen processors & price of some components at that point of time. 
They are increasing over past 7-8 months instead of decreasing which is the general trend. Now, if any importer imports anything at higher cost, after maintaininf profit of everyone related to long retail chain, price will increase a *lot* and it the buyers who will start complaining about the price. Its like, "Eta to AMD er A8 er laptop, ar er daam eto besi, Intel er core2duo er theke o! (Ami kinbo na" (Its AMD A8 laptop and it is costlier than Intel Core2Duo laptop? I won't buy it.) etc etc. 
Another point, here, everyone favors Intel blindly and they will say even C2Ds are better than any AMD processor, and it is the main reason behind not importing more A6 and not a single A8 laptop.

(p.s. this is not my word, but this thing is said to me by a dealer, who is also a friend of my elder bro.)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 25, 2012)

^Thank you d6bmg,you've cleared my doubts completely.

"aamra bharat-er deshbashi  hoye,tathapi Kolkata-r nagorik hoye,COMPUTER RELATED jinishe,proviti-te, onek bonchito...(we being the citizens of India,moreover from Kolkata are deprived of many COMPUTER RELATED components,parts,laptops,etc.)"

One thing d6bmg,endorsing your complete true facts and logical statements,how do our friends (written previously)HOPE for the arrival and availability of Trinity APU's?
Are you hopeful or sceptical,about the future availabilty of (Llano if it comes) and Trinity from AMD?


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know.


----------

